# Audi A7 DD audio Sub install



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

So I Had this build on the audi world forum but thought I would put it here as well since this forum is more geared towards this build.

I removed the factory side pocket thingy unfortunately breaking one of the tabs for anyone wishing to do this mod pop the bar holding the net off the clips then just turn the clips 90 degrees and the whole thing will come right out the bare also pulls out of the left hand side hole, once out you will notice a bracket just above that yellow tape that you will have to remove the electronic module and 3m it underneath where it once was and cut the bracket off to gain maximum box volume.


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

I then started taping it all off after creating a 1/2" mdf back plate for the box that I also 3m'ed to the back padding of the pocket the yellow tape I use is of higher quality and stickier than regular blue tape thus works better on carpeted areas 



















Aaaand more tape, all in all I used 2 large rolls


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

and more tape probably 2-3 layers alternating directions this took like 2 hours 
then plastic drop sheet which did not really help the resin smell lol 
I then started to lay fiberglass chop mat, for the first time ever for me, hard things that I learned were not to waste money on expensive resin for your first layers because you will need a lot of resin for this project I ended up using 2 full quarts of evercoat marine 40$ a quart resin quiiick I should have just bought a gallon of bondo brand, then used the evercoat for finishing touches, I ended up getting two layers laid down pretty good with a few bubbles but after it dried all night and I pulled it out it was quite strong, another pointer is to only mix 4 - 8 OZ of resin at a time otherwise you run the risk of having your resin gel before you use it all, I also went through a butt-ton of rubber gloves, one mixing cup, some acetone and two cheapo brushes, I found the steel fiberglass roller didn't work well fro me either. I will be using a mold release agent on the tape, next time I do this for sure because this took all 215 lbs of my mass and strength to pull out.


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

And this is the point at which I will be stuck at for the next 3 weeks till I am able to work on it more, the box net volume should be around .7 cf port length is 13" and 3"diameter hopefully tuning my box to 40hz which should sound amazing for one 8"dd audio 1508. After adding the port bracing it and adding more layers of woven fiberglass to the flat areas of the box it was incredibly stiff and light. Cant wait to get more done next time im back in town from work!!


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

Got back for another week of work bro got me this injen intake for my bday so put that in a whopping 20 mins then went back to the big project


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

I unfortunately was in too big a hurry to get many pics of how I built the speaker rings and attached them to the box 










for the bas skeleton of the box I ended up using spandex based on what I have readit provides a smoother surface that uses less resin than felt ntm it stretches and attaches very easily with superglue, pre resin











1st layer of fiberglass went on great with minimal bubbles lightly sanded with 60 grit and ready for the next layer


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

the 2nd and 3rd layer of fiberglass mat I layed up using this sun cure resin witch im assuming is comparable to SMD sunflash resin but is more widely used in the surfboard world this stuff is amazing so much more user friendly and easy to work with If I would have used this from the start I would have saved 24 full hours of work on this project, if I knew better but you naturally need some decent sun to make it cure quickly 










The Enormous mess I had at this point of the project

















To give myself and my skin/lungs/eyes a break from sanding and glassing I move onto getting the amplifier installed in the little area right under the factory amp on the drivers side pocket I removed all panels all the way up to the kick panel in the front to run the bass nob wire which were just attached by hex screws and the little pop out clamps this picture is of this little cover for a vent that I had to remove to fit the amp in 










amp fit in here damn near perfect stuck some 2nd skin audio damplifier pro underneath it and then stuck the amp to that using that high grade 1 inch wide 3m double sided automotive tape


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

The next step was to make myself some ferrules for the 1/0 guage wire to connect to the amp and then solder everything using a butane torch



















to fit all the wire under the panel I had to trim the plastic on the backside of the panel slightly and notch the body panel using a sawzawl....lol kind of nerve racking but it came out perfect in this location after I was her the amp was pretty much permanently in place


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

the words "A7" and "SUB" caught my attention!!! looks good so far, I like how the amp fits in there


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

my connection to the factory subwoofer NO SCOTCHLOCK connectors I absolutely despise those POS connectors either solder butt connect or don't do it at all 










Got the LC2i all hooked up and tuned in these pics. Thanks to Custom Car Concepts In Phoenix AZ for my equipment (amp sub lc2i) and "Sounds Good To Me" Tempe Car Audio










After tuning I was able to get clean power at 4.5 or so volts out of the lc2i and then 55 volts out of the amp this part is imperative to do when installing any car audio setup


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

Back to the Box, layed down the first coat of Evercoat rage extreme and sanded


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

2nd Coat of rage and alooooot more sanding broke my palm sander I sanded so much


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

Yayyyy more excitement the rims came in this was however followed with great tragedy










Big Thanks to Pete at Custom Aftermarket Car & Truck Wheels: Cheap Rims & Tires | Element Wheels - Mercedes & BMW Packages Online For getting me these bad boys and getting them on before I left town for work


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

back to the build, fitment is quite tight










primed and ready for carbon










painted the port black im still not sure how I will do the carbon fiber in this location if anyone has any suggestions I'm def willing to listen


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

And then this bull**** happened 1.5 hours before I had to catch my flight out of Phoenix some retard girl cut a guy in an escalade off and he hit her so hard it nocked her back 20 feet into me when I was stopped so this will be being fixed by the only body shop I trust PCC collision in Tempe AZ and will drastically be setting my project back


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

uugggh!! .. sorry about that mishap... but just think... it could have been worse and thank god nobody was hurt .. that is at least how I try to deal with anything that happens to my ride.. can't wait to see the final product.. great job soo far on a beautiful car!


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

nice work! and i've always loved those cars, can't wait to see the finished product. and btw, if you're in phoenix you should try to come to one of our next gtg, assuming another one happens before fall.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice choice in Avant Garde rims. A7's look low and long and mean.


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

brett said:


> nice work! and i've always loved those cars, can't wait to see the finished product. and btw, if you're in phoenix you should try to come to one of our next gtg, assuming another one happens before fall.


what gtg are you referring to? sounds super interesting assuming like you aid there is another one before fall and im there of course haha


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

hot9dog said:


> Nice choice in Avant Garde rims. A7's look low and long and mean.


Thanks! the pics don't do any justice I mean these are all crap cell phone pics


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Like they said, gorgeous choice on those wheels. Really sets an already beautiful car off. And I agree, at least nobody was hurt & the damage doesn't look too bad. Still sucks knowing your car has a scar though.


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

juiceweazel said:


> Like they said, gorgeous choice on those wheels. Really sets an already beautiful car off. And I agree, at least nobody was hurt & the damage doesn't look too bad. Still sucks knowing your car has a scar though.


Thanks! yeah super sucked especially since i waited 2 months for the wheels (bc of custom finish) and then i only got to put 100 miles on them. I however am still ultra excited to finish this box off and see how my carbon fiber layup rookie skills work lol


----------



## foamflyer (May 12, 2015)

Sweet car - the sub box looks great. Looking forward to seeing the carbon fiber.
Too bad about the crunch, doesn't look like it's much more than a flesh wound though...


----------



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry for your mishap, car was coming along nicely.

Did you still want input on your carbon situation?


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

BoomHz said:


> Sorry for your mishap, car was coming along nicely.
> 
> Did you still want input on your carbon situation?


def want input, fixing to finish it in a week or two when I'm back from work


----------



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

Couple of questions and statements.

How many layers of the carbon are you putting on? If just one layer then you're going to want some black primer on the box first, as depending on the quality of your carbon some of the box substructure might peak through the weave. If you're doing two layers you should be good, unless the quality is really crappy.

What weight is the carbon? It looks thick in the picture, maybe like a 7 ounce or up to 9? Due to you having a skip weave it should drape nicely. But if the weight is a heavy one you're going to want it trimmed to size so the extra weight on the edges don't pull from any dipping contours, I look at you pictures in a minute to see if you have any, can't remember at the moment.

What resin are you using for the carbon? It doesn't really like cheap stuff and some stuff has a tendency to yellow after some time. Can't tell you which ones as there are so many different companies now. To get past this, and something you might want to do in any case, is clear coat it with a UV stable automotive or other high quality paint. 

Also depending on the weave you might have to do a couple of flood coats to fill the weave. After the weave is filled, unless great detail is paid during the fill, your going to have to sand to a fine flat surface.


Give me a sec I have to check out your pictures again...........


----------



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

Your contours aren't terrible, as you already know the toughest is between the sub and the port. You do have a skip weave that does look a little loose so maybe sure you double up the layers or primer/paint it black. Give which ever one all of the required time to dry or it can gas off in your weave or discolor it.

Do trim to size. An inch or 2 over on all sides, apply pressure in the contours to account for depth in those areas.

Some people like to use spray adhesive to hold it in the areas like your port sub area, I'll leave that up to you, I'm not a fan. If you use it use it lightly. I myself would go for aerosol resin, can be found at some craft stores. Again use lightly, let it tack up for a minute a carefully ally as to not disturb the weave. Not need for adhesive or what ever in any other areas.

I do suggest a professional paint brush for application. They have less tendency for bristles to fall out. Again not sure which resin you're using, but you want one that gives you good open time, as carbon shouldn't be rushed. I know your projects small, but I'd still shoot for something that gives you an hour or more. (Honestly I only use epoxy or vinyl Ester resin on carbons and kevlar. ) Use the dry method, meaning you put the carbon on the box dry and wet from the outside with the resin. From top to bottom , as your shape will let the resin travel to edges. You're using a brush to help with weave distortion, apply a little pressure when needed. I usually completely wet out and then make sure my weave it good. If I need it tighter I work the brush up from the edges.

To fill the weave you just brush or roll on the extra resin. A secret of mine to help reduce on sanding and finish work, a cheap home deport window squeegee. Apply resin to the weave, in a medium coat, then squeegee across the whole thing. You should be seeing a smooth finish as you go across, with maybe a few lines from the squeegee edge which isn't a terrible thing.

Let it dry, sand it smooth (220 usually works good), coat it with what ever clear coat you chose.


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

I have an optically clear thin 2:1 epoxy resin and black pigment from composite envisions also the weave is 2x2 twill 3k 5.7 oz so i planned on laying black epoxy down first then letting tack then laying carbon over that but i was really stumped mostly on how to do the port area i also planned on laying the epoxy in two or 3 coats sanding to 600 grit on final coat then clear coating with automotive quality clear by my body shop buddy, but like i said I'm guessing i will need to buy an olfa fabric circle cutter to make a perfect circle in the carbon for the port that was really the only way i could think of doing it then starting with the port and working outward??


----------



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

Do you want the carbon in the port or right at the outside edge? Depending on which one I might have a tedious solution for you. 

Good job on the epoxy. Be careful on the pigment, dose it well. All the rest of you plan should work, but check with your friend on the 600 grit, I'd go for more bite like at least a 400. I said 220 cause I usually use a DA, which doesn't leave any swirls. Most paints will let you know what grit they want, I'd stick to that.


----------



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

Also what diameter is you port?


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

BoomHz said:


> Also what diameter is you port?


its a 3" port i would prefer the carbon to go into it far enough to kindof blend in with the black inside, obviously it would be dame near impossible to carbon the entire port w/o vacuum bagging which i am not willing to do haha


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

***UPDATE*** body shop called 12k in labor and parts not including the dinged cooler behind the bumper :-( I believe


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

:behead:


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

Got Back at it last week and got it about 95% finished as well as got the car back from the body shop Startin out on the fun stuff, the trimming of CF is not easy unless you tape off all trim lines and use metal shears or a rotary cutting wheel


Im Baackk!!


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

I ordered all my carbon fiber supplies from Composite envisions, 2yrds of 2x2 twill 3k CF 50" wide 1gallon epoxy resin, 2:1 slow hardener that is almost perfect optical clarity, and black pigment for basecoat 



Had to make a perfect circle about .33" smaller than the port


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

getting my basecoat this dark took some work had to sit there for almost three hours as the resin slowly hardened and continually brush more and more on till it was almost perfectly black so none of the primer below showed through



as you can see here the grey slightly shows through


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

This was another very hard step as I had to align my hole with the port and lay the CF fabric on without messing the weave up which I learned is extremely easy to do 





1st 2nd and 3rd coats of epoxy, lots of sanding and cleaning with denatured alcohol in between as well as days of waiting for it to cure







as you can see the more coats the deeper the 3d look of the CF 

4th coat of resin and sub install for listening 



Installed but not yet complete when I return in two months I will remove the sub and sand and clear coat it with automotive clear to really achieve a perfect smooth and ultra high gloss finish


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Love that car and that box is sick!!!


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

beerdrnkr said:


> Love that car and that box is sick!!!


Thanks man took me a lot of work to build


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

WoW, nice work. Looks great.


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

turned out great!


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I would caution against leaving a sub in a fiberglass resin box that hasn't fully cured, and off-gas.

I have seen stories where people found their sub cones hanging from the pole piece, as all the adhesives were softened by the MEK or whatever.

just as a safety precaution, I guess....


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Very nice install, great work on the box and fitting everything in its place without taking any room. I don't mean bad in anyway but F Audi.. I will never buy another one again! 

BTW, nice Niche rims, I had the same ones, but with machine polished look  

Hope you have enough of warranty on that car, or you plan on getting something different once warranty goes away.. just saying... 

either way, good luck and great looking install.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

are you sick of sanding yet?

Nice work!


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

cajunner said:


> I would caution against leaving a sub in a fiberglass resin box that hasn't fully cured, and off-gas.
> 
> I have seen stories where people found their sub cones hanging from the pole piece, as all the adhesives were softened by the MEK or whatever.
> 
> just as a safety precaution, I guess....


The only thing that was still curing was the topcoat of resin on the CF the rest of the box had been sitting for over a month


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

quickaudi07 said:


> Very nice install, great work on the box and fitting everything in its place without taking any room. I don't mean bad in anyway but F Audi.. I will never buy another one again!
> 
> BTW, nice Niche rims, I had the same ones, but with machine polished look
> 
> ...


haven't really had any issues yet seems to be a pretty solid car, aside from a couple of sensors and headlight getting ****ed when I got hit, but then again I barely put like 500 miles a month on this car, and the wheels are from AG not niche I had to wait like 2 months to get the finish done on them from Ag bc its some weird anodizing tried to color match the badges and my paint guy couldn't get it right


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

LBaudio said:


> are you sick of sanding yet?
> 
> Nice work!


OMG you know the struggle


----------



## Hugg727 (Sep 17, 2009)

Congrats!! this came out beautiful!!!


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

Hugg727 said:


> Congrats!! this came out beautiful!!!


Thanks it was quite hard being it was the first time I worked with carbon, 2nd the sub I used from DD had a burr on the VC so it was making this very distinct "clinking" sound when tapped on one side between the dome of the cone and the surround so off it went back to DD and I am now going to upgrade to the dd2500 8" since I feel it will be better suited to the power I am throwing at it


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Box turned out great! Would like to hear the sub in person when you get it all done.... keep up the good work!


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

hot9dog said:


> Box turned out great! Would like to hear the sub in person when you get it all done.... keep up the good work!


if you are ever up in phoenix just let me know and I would be happy to show ya

-Sam


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

Update* Ended up pulling the 1500 series sub out and replacing with a 2500 series DD audio 8 since the 1500 had a burr on the voice coil causing it to "clink" when moved just right and this required me to modify the box a little since the 2500 is much more "beefy" so it is now a flush mount sub but I think I like this better. I also had David and Eric with Tuning Gruppe in Mesa AZ do a GIAC flash on the car an man did that make the car feel and respond so much different.


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Quality of that fabrication is beyond awesome. And it still looks pretty good with the flush mount replacement sub.


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Quality of that fabrication is beyond awesome. And it still looks pretty good with the flush mount replacement sub.


I def learned a massive amount in completing this small project and I appreciate the compliment, now im trying to figure out how I might do some more advanced composite work in building a carbon fiber intake tube to replace the Injen one I have but that may be beyond my capability lol


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Vacuum bagging. Check out the videos on you-tube.


----------

